
Blu-ray is dead - heckuva job, Sony - prakash
http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=365
======
gamble
I've long felt that Blu-ray is destined to be a niche videophile product. I'm
happy to buy them, but I've got a high-end HDTV and sound system. Even then,
most titles aren't dramatically higher quality than upsampled DVDs on my Oppo.
Most people, on an average home theater, would have a hard time noticing the
difference. With today's economy and the ubiquity of DVD players, it's
difficult to imagine that there are many more people willing to buy a new
player and pay 50% more for media. I suspect Christmas sales will be very
disappointing for Sony.

~~~
jleyank
>I suspect Christmas sales will be very disappointing for Sony.

Man, the way things look right now, I suspect Christmas/Holiday sales will be
bloody horrible for pretty much anybody. Tough to have consumer frenzy when
everybody's wallowing in red ink. Somebody better come up with an amazing
must-have thing, or the media better change their strategy of scaring people
to sell news.

------
axod
"16 months ago I called the HD war for Blu-ray. My bad. Who dreamed they could
both lose?"

Come on. That was absolutely obvious! People have leapfrogged HD/Blu-ray and
gone to digital.

------
markessien
Rotating mechanical disks are dead. Why would anyone want to use such a format
when we can be using smaller and non-rotational multiple-write devices like
Flash Memory on USB sticks or SD-Cards?

Discs of all types are dead. They will be replaced by non-moving part memory
sticks.

